# what are the most creepy furry/anthro things you have ever seen?



## septango (Aug 2, 2013)

Im thinking about doing a more mature billy/mandy esque creepy short series when I get time and was looking for insparation

so that brings me to why Im here, what are the creepyest anthro things you have ever seen? intentonal or otherwise


----------



## Aetius (Aug 2, 2013)

Unbirthing furry porn.


----------



## Infestissumam (Aug 2, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 2, 2013)

Some fursuits and unbirthing furry porn. The most disgusting stuff


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 2, 2013)

Well in the world of art the creepiest for me is when I was doing some admin work and had to deal with an account stuffed with cub porn. This wasn't normal cub porn. It was as though they had taken real images of actual children (toddlers) used that as the base and then stuck weird babyish animal heads on it. The style and design was so unsettling that it gave me nightmares, and upon handling that account I had to step back for the rest of the day. It was a major creep out beyond creep out. It was all drawn stuff but still..yeeech.

Suit wise I still have a difficult time looking at anything that has the "Bedroom eyes" because it creeps me the hell out. That or skin tight latex/vinyl fetish suits that pop up here an there. They don't look like fur-suits and it just creepy...to me.


----------



## Percy (Aug 2, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well in the world of art the creepiest for me is when I was doing some admin work and had to deal with an account stuffed with cub porn. This wasn't normal cub porn. It was as though they had taken real images of actual children (toddlers) used that as the base and then stuck weird babyish animal heads on it. The style and design was so unsettling that it gave me nightmares, and upon handling that account I had to step back for the rest of the day. It was a major creep out beyond creep out. It was all drawn stuff but still..yeeech.
> 
> Suit wise I still have a difficult time looking at anything that has the "Bedroom eyes" because it creeps me the hell out. That or skin tight latex/vinyl fetish suits that pop up here an there. They don't look like fur-suits and it just creepy...to me.


I feel like you'd need to be phased by nothing to admin FA.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 2, 2013)

Furries have made me numb to everything.

_*Everything.*_


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 2, 2013)

Too many to list. But I'll list some anyways. 

1
2
3
4
5

I'd post more but most just so happens to be NSFW.


----------



## Saga (Aug 2, 2013)

Too unnatural.

Also blood porn is creepy as fuck. No such thing a safewords.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2013)

Well for Billy & Mandy-esque art I'd recommend VivzMind. Might be the sort of direction you're looking for.

Though, personally speaking, the creepiest anthro artist in my opinion would be facerot.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Too many to list. But I'll list some anyways.
> 
> 3
> 
> I'd post more but most just so happens to be NSFW.


Oh god _that guy_.

I've heard he is semi-known wherever he lives because he literally wears that outfit and carries that fox puppet EVERYWHERE. He is one creepy, awkward man.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 2, 2013)

Anthro plane bondage... I live in that innocent corner of the fandom, it does exist honestly


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 2, 2013)

A drawing of a 'litter' of cars 'nursing' gasoline from their 'parent' car *head explodes*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> A drawing of a 'litter' of cars 'nursing' gasoline from their 'parent' car *head explodes*



but that's fucking hilarious and adorable

adorabious

hilarable


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 2, 2013)

Mostly the creepy stuff I see are badly made fursuits. Also, that first image PastryofApathy posted is up there, too.
I think a lot of seemingly innocent stuff has the potential to creep me out, not because of the image itself, but because of the artist's intentions.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 2, 2013)

The nightmare fuel tag on e621 is pretty...horrifying. That and the artist slug :I


----------



## Riho (Aug 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> Too unnatural.
> 
> Also blood porn is creepy as fuck. No such thing a safewords.


Oh yeah?
Check dis shiznit out.
https://static1.e621.net/data/4d/d2/4dd2326c41007b43b288e8e5acb81869.png
Also the absolute worst thing I've seen online involves a furry and a cheese grater and a lot of red.
Hoo.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> I feel like you'd need to be phased by nothing to admin FA.



That's not far from truth. Normally stuff on FA doesn't bother me. This one thing though, I don't ever want to have to see what I saw again.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 2, 2013)

The "what_has_science_done" tag on e621. :u


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2013)

Just about everything that pops up on FA front page scars my psyche.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't recall honestly. A lot of weird stuff I can tolerate or haven't seen so I can't judge.

But Treacle makes a DAMN fine point.


----------



## Joey (Aug 3, 2013)

Machine said:


> Just about everything that pops up on FA front page scars my psyche.



Yeah, this.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't found much quality furry horror stuff which stinks because I love horror and I love anthros so I'd like to see them work together. unfortunately the scariest things I see in the fandom are bizarre and horrifying fetishes -_-


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 3, 2013)

Wait, are we still talking about creepy art or is this thread just for weird furry porn now?

That's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Too many to list. But I'll list some anyways.
> 
> 1
> 2
> ...



You win so far.



Trpdwarf said:


> Suit wise I still have a difficult time looking at anything that has the "Bedroom eyes" because it creeps me the hell out.



Bedroom eyes are great, most of the time.

I have a couple of just terrible pics somewhere, but can't find. You know the ones that require eye soap.


----------



## Recel (Aug 3, 2013)

I couldn't say or show anything that is creepy to me. Sure, over a lot of things I go "What the fuck was he thinking?!" or just facepalm, but nope. I'm just not "sensitive" to that sort of thing I guess.

Fun pictures tho, most of them are good for a laugh, the rest are preserved in my book of facepalm.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 3, 2013)

Musclefurs.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

I've blocked out most of the horrors of that I've seen, thankfully. There is this one thing I saw though that made me break out a little it was so bad. I can't recall it for the life of me. All I know is that it involved dirty diapers....


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 3, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I've blocked out most of the horrors of that I've seen, thankfully. There is this one thing I saw though that made me break out a little it was so bad. I can't recall it for the life of me. All I know is that it involved dirty diapers....



Did it involve Sonic characters by any chance?


----------



## Distorted (Aug 3, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Did it involve Sonic characters by any chance?



I want to say yes, but I honestly can't say for sure. I think I'm afraid to.


----------



## hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr (Aug 5, 2013)

From my perspective, nothing is more creepy than a man who's into MLP.  Everything else I can handle, but when a brony enters the room, I turn into a Dalek.  EXTERMINATE!!!


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 5, 2013)

hedgehog_of_fareuthyrr said:


> From my perspective, nothing is more creepy than a man who's into MLP.  Everything else I can handle, but when a brony enters the room, I turn into a Dalek.  EXTERMINATE!!!


That sounds cool.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 5, 2013)

All the furry artists who are above the law because the fat purple demon spawn protects them.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 5, 2013)

The creepiest thing? Fursonas with boobs or dicks so huge that they wouldn't even be able to stand upright or walk.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

^Whenever I see that, I just can't imagine how sheltered one must REALLY be. lol


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 5, 2013)

Ohgoshohgosh, I just Googled some of the things you guys mentioned. Why.


----------



## Troj (Aug 6, 2013)

Easy.

This.

Shelley Duvall's eyes are just so weird and huge, you know?


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2013)

Cock vore and mummification. Sometimes at the same time.


----------



## Atrayu (Aug 7, 2013)

I put on my suit and look in the mirror. That's pretty scary.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

So many freaky fetishes, i've seen some things man, wouldnt reccomend them...
Anything with vore, nappies, cubs, retardedly enlarged body parts and shitting, pissing, and even turning into fart gas once. Why cant good ol fashion shaggin be enough to turn people on anymore?


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 7, 2013)

I've seen a drawing of an anthro otter, whose dick was a feral otter.

It wasn't _inside _the feral otter. It WAS an otter.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

Guise.

Guise.

Can you really not think of anything besides porn?


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 7, 2013)

I mean, without cheating and saying "x fetish", considering that's sort of a whatever-floats-your-boat deal so long as it doesn't get into moral grey areas, in general if a fetishy picture has absolutely absurd amounts of detail, it gets somewhat unsettling no matter what the fetish is. On the same vein, it's not so much that really poorly drawn art/porn is unsettling, but usually thinking too hard about if somebody has masturbated to is makes me question this fandom's standards far too often. Maaaaybe if it's an oddly specific fetish I could understand, but only enough to say "Congrats, someone else cares. Sorta. I mean, they tried. A for effort." I would post examples of both if it wasn't a NSFW topic.
Other than that...I'd say fursuits as a whole have a very thin line of where they rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay, non-porn example:

When someone in fursuit just stands... and stares. Especially if it's so badly made that it has no expression. 

I realise that the person inside is probably just unsure of what to do next or are cooling down... but just standing there, like a furry Slenderman...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't really like furry porn so most of it, especially the fetishes


----------



## septango (Aug 7, 2013)

wow lots o porn, eh guess its the hip thing to mock yiff nowadays

anywho, while not furry, infact its just a bad photoshop, this is wonderfully creepy


----------



## Sar (Aug 9, 2013)

Comments on Furaffinity.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 9, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Comments on Furaffinity.


Oh god why.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 9, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> Does this count?


Oh good god, Is that Sherk?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 9, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Oh god why.



Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Machine (Aug 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> nothing.


What. The. *Fuck.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.



I AM GOING TO KILL EVERYTHING

<- MY FUCKING FACE WHEN


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.


I was tired and ready to get some shut eye.
 Now I can't do that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.



Now I know murder is wrong and all...


----------



## Distorted (Aug 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.



I.....I can't. Are these real people? Is this real life!?


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> yet.


This guy. He makes me want to learn how to train horses to kick his pelvis in two.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 10, 2013)

Steps to becoming a wolf:
1. Howl at moon.
2. Like wolves more than humans.

This might be a major breakthrough in making IRL furries a reality. Why is nobody putting money into researching this?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for poisoning my mind. Also these comments could be trolls. Yeah..I'll just imagine that they're trolls.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 10, 2013)

In case the worm guy was not trolling, I wonder what a doctor thought when that guy came to the emergency room asking for worm removal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

jorinda said:


> In case the worm guy was not trolling, I wonder what a doctor thought when that guy came to the emergency room asking for worm removal.



"I was digging in the garden and I fell on it, doc," 

Doctors have to deal with people arriving with potatoes in their butts, so it might not be too unusual for them. They even have an acronym for it 'Sara' Sexual activity related accident.


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.



what the flying fuck?

help! i'm scared for life!


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Oh god why.



It Gets Better!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.


Sounding with a worm, sounds hot.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> It Gets Better!



They all role-play like 12 year olds...


----------



## Corto (Aug 10, 2013)

Man, if we didn't already have 17 stickies here I'd sticky this one. I think I'd rather keep the fursuit thread though. That one's hilarious, this one genuinely creeps me the fuck out and serves as a constant reminder that you bunch of absolute insane assholes are the sanest bunch on this fandom. 

Yay


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't let anyone tell you furries are normal people


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> They all role-play like 12 year olds...



It's creepy enough when people do that on comments. Worse if its a SFW an innocent picture; that doubles the creep factor.

and the cringe-worthy content of these

Don't that beautiful shit make you wanna bathe in hand-sanitizer?


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 10, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> It Gets Better!





PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.





PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't let anyone tell you furries are normal people



Excuse me one moment while I blow my brains out.

Pastry how do you know where to find this shit?


----------



## Teu (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea diaper play and babyfurs are typically the worst for me.  It's just.....yea, I just can't handle reading it.  Those links man, I just want to pour bleach onto my eyes and use a jackhammer on my skull.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't let anyone tell you furries are normal people


Being normal sucks. I'm happy to be a fur covered freak hole.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2013)

Teu said:


> Yea diaper play and babyfurs are typically the worst for me.  It's just.....yea, I just can't handle reading it.  Those links man, I just want to pour bleach onto my eyes and use a jackhammer on my skull.


My work here is done. The best part is there is MUCH worse!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 10, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Excuse me one moment while I blow my brains out.
> 
> Pastry how do you know where to find this shit?



The magical furfag fairy.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 10, 2013)

You guys. xD


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6108899/

What is to be seen here cannot be unseen.


----------



## Corto (Aug 10, 2013)

From that picture's comments



> My god! My erection ripped through my pants!



Oh SSJ3Mewtwo, staffing this site erodes at our sanity slowly, but ever so noticeably.

(I'm actually arachnophobic but that picture is so out there I spent about a minute laughing).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

I bet it gives the toothiest blow jobs.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothing yet.





Sarukai said:


> and the cringe-worthy content of these


God is dead.

God is dead and we killed him.


----------



## Teu (Aug 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I bet it gives the toothiest blow jobs.


Ewww!


----------



## Symlus (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, sometimes I like being a furry; right now, all I feel is shame.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't let anyone tell you furries are normal people


----------



## Khaki (Aug 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Easy.
> 
> This.
> 
> Shelley Duvall's eyes are just so weird and huge, you know?




That was the most disturbing thing I've seen in a horror film yet.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> God is dead.
> 
> God is dead and we killed him.


There are reasons why I tell newfurs to bring a sickbag when they take FA's mature filter off.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2013)

As if they haven't seen tub girl before.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 11, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> As if they haven't seen tub girl before.



Do I dare ask?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 11, 2013)

The ride never ends. *(Couple are NSFW so use your imagination)*


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Do I dare ask?



Wow, is this like your first month on the internet or something?

Tell me you at least know what goatse is.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The ride never ends. *(Couple are NSFW so use your imagination)*



I don't even know what to say about the Twilight Sparkle one.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Wow, is this like your first month on the internet or something?
> 
> Tell me you at least know what goatse is.





Never heard of it before.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 11, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> I don't even know what to say about the Twilight Sparkle one.



That Twilight image is so wrong.

The comment: 'it looks beautiful' 

NO

Also is Twilight drawn fat, or is she just that stuffed with that cow/dolphin thing?


----------



## Machine (Aug 11, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The ride never ends. *(Couple are NSFW so use your imagination)*


ITT: Pics depicting severe untreated mental illness.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 11, 2013)

Somebody pass me the hemlock.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> ITT: Pics depicting severe untreated mental illness.



It honestly seems possible.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Do I dare ask?



I won't post it, because it's a shock image. A women, lying in a bath tub, sprays a parabolic torrent of faecal matter into her own mouth.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 12, 2013)

septango said:


> mature  billy/mandy esque creepy short series





Machine said:


> ITT: Pics depicting severe untreated mental illness.


Y'know, I think I could see it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I won't post it, because it's a shock image. A women, lying in a bath tub, sprays a parabolic torrent of faecal matter into her own mouth.



To be fair it looked more like orange juice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> To be fair it looked more like orange juice.



The best description I've heard is 'a fountain of cheerios' anyway, competing with that for creepy is quite difficult.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I won't post it, because it's a shock image. A women, lying in a bath tub, sprays a parabolic torrent of faecal matter into her own mouth.



It was enematic fluid, not fecal matter.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2013)

This train keeps on rollin'.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This train keeps on rollin'.



I am not clicking those. I have no reason to. Why do you seek my tears?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I am not clicking those. I have no reason to. Why do you seek my tears?



They're not that bad. 'on' is the weirdest.



Saliva said:


> It was enematic fluid, not fecal matter.



Well aren't we the expert. ;3


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I am not clicking those. I have no reason to. Why do you seek my tears?



They sustain me.



Fallowfox said:


> They're not that bad. 'on' is the weirdest.



Well I could always bust out the big guns, I kinda didn't want to since they're super duper NSFW and they're more than a bit over-the-top terrible.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 12, 2013)

The cartoon glove person has a problem. That needs addressing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> The cartoon glove person has a problem. That needs addressing.



I didn't think that one was creepy, let alone a pathology.



PastryOfApathy said:


> They sustain me.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I could always bust out the big guns, I kinda didn't want to since  they're super duper NSFW and they're more than a bit over-the-top  terrible.



Bring it on.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2013)

You asked for it. Here it is you creeper. *(SUPER NSFW)*


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

D: why did you put the worst one first? 

You win; I'm scarred for life.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 12, 2013)

Why isn't Bad Dragon toys in this list!?
http://bad-dragon.com/


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> This train keeps on rollin'.





PastryOfApathy said:


> You asked for it. Here it is you creeper. *(SUPER NSFW)*


Sonic should be separated from furry, as it is its own special brand of retardation.

Nonetheless, each of these pictures has made reproductive organs shrivel up. I can also feel parts of my skull flaking away with my sanity.



Charrio said:


> Why isn't Bad Dragon toys in this list!?
> http://bad-dragon.com/


Because then this thread would be considered a call-out. :V


----------



## Charrio (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahhh wasn't even thinking about that DOH


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Ahhh wasn't even thinking about that DOH


Forgot to add the :V.

Nonetheless, I think Bad Dragon is disgusting.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> Forgot to add the :V.
> 
> Nonetheless, I think Bad Dragon is disgusting.


Ahhh but when you go dragon wang you never go back.. againg.


----------



## septango (Aug 12, 2013)

jeez, cmon guys barely any of this shit is creepy, more ranging from "meh" to funny

you guys just use any exuse to make fun of fetishes huh? :v


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2013)

septango said:


> you guys just use any exuse to make fun of fetishes huh? :v


Making fun of?

Everyone is reacting with disgust lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Machine said:


> Making fun of?
> 
> Everyone is reacting with *disgust* lol.



To a cartoon glove fetish? [as an example]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You asked for it. Here it is you creeper. *(SUPER NSFW)*



Extra points for the JustinRpg Moltres "art" and the sonic urinals are amazing.


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;-IOTq5fjaGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOTq5fjaGU[/video]


----------



## Machine (Aug 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> To a cartoon glove fetish? [as an example]


Well, we're all unsettled by it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You asked for it. Here it is you creeper. *(SUPER NSFW)*


What's creepier is you knowing where to find these things.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What's creepier is you knowing where to find these things.



Well you don't exactly have to look far. I mean you're on Furaffinity for gods sake.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't find the art and stuff creepy, I'm not really sure why (normally I laughed at the weirdness). However, I find murrsuits (especially badly made ones) to be creepy. ._.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I didn't find the art and stuff creepy, I'm not really sure why (normally I laughed at the weirdness). However,* I find murrsuits (especially badly made ones) to be creepy*. ._.



Fallowfox has a sad now. ;^; but different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 13, 2013)

That video made Fluttershy into something that wasn't cute. That shouldn't be possible. :c


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 13, 2013)

Why did i click those links, *fights back vomit*.


----------



## septango (Aug 13, 2013)

I love this peice but it is kinda creepy, http://discofracus.deviantart.com/art/threader-387439235


infact this artist has quite a few creepy/awsome peices


----------



## Lauralien (Aug 13, 2013)

I think what disturbs me the most is that I couldn't help but click on every link out of morbid curiosity...Just to see how far the insanity goes.

I regret everything.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Why isn't Bad Dragon toys in this list!?
> http://bad-dragon.com/



Because that's actually one of the considered "normal" things in the adult side of the Fandom.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 13, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Don't let anyone tell you furries are normal people



I *REALLY* want to believe that the diaper guy was trolling, but something tells me that is wishful thinking.

Oh god, why can't that be trolling?


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 14, 2013)

I started playing DuckTales: Remastered today and my friend reminded me that this existed.
[video=youtube;NmpAx8Z5z40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmpAx8Z5z40[/video]


----------



## Sar (Aug 14, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


> I started playing DuckTales: Remastered today and my friend reminded me that this existed.
> [video=youtube;NmpAx8Z5z40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmpAx8Z5z40[/video]


They made kidnapping fun! :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 14, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Why isn't Bad Dragon toys in this list!?
> http://bad-dragon.com/



Holy fucking shit, that's some scary stuff


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 14, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Holy fucking shit, that's some scary stuff


The prices are even more scary.  That's why I only own 3.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry, OP. Unfortunately, I don't know of many artists fitting your description.

That said, is anyone else even trying? It seems like for you guys this is just another excuse to laugh at more stupid fetish shit. Why not just create a thread for this stuff so you don't have to derail potentially-decent threads anymore? For people that claim to hate weird furry porn, you sure love talking about it whenever the opportunity arises.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 14, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Sorry, OP. Unfortunately, I don't know of many artists fitting your description.
> 
> That said, is anyone else even trying? It seems like for you guys this is just another excuse to laugh at more stupid fetish shit. Why not just create a thread for this stuff so you don't have to derail potentially-decent threads anymore? For people that claim to hate weird furry porn, you sure love talking about it whenever the opportunity arises.



Who said I hate weird furry porn? Besides he said things that were creepy intentional or otherwise. It's just that many of these things that just so happen to fall into this category are stupid fetish shit. We are talking about furries after all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Who said I hate weird furry porn? Besides he said things that were creepy intentional or otherwise. It's just that many of these things that just so happen to fall into this category are stupid fetish shit. We are talking about furries after all.



He said he was looking for inspiration for a series he was working on.

Although not explicitly stated, it was still pretty obvious that he meant non-pornographic material. Like, actual legitimate art to use for reference.

How are people making the connection that shit like Bad Dragon dildos are even remotely what OP is asking for when he says "inspiration"? Are you guys truly this dense?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 15, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Are you guys truly this dense?


Look where you are. Now ask that question again.


----------



## Saga (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## septango (Aug 15, 2013)

Saga said:


>



where have I seen this before?


----------



## Saga (Aug 15, 2013)

septango said:


> where have I seen this before?


Candle cove

Possibly your childhood... Or just creepypasta.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Look where you are. Now ask that question again.



Enough with this superiority complex crap. I'm talking about you too.


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 16, 2013)

Infestissumam said:


> Does this count?



Oh, god.

PERMANENT POST-TRAUMATIC STRESS DISORDER ACHIEVED.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 16, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Enough with this superiority complex crap. I'm talking about you too.



Never said you weren't Mr. Cranky Pants.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 22, 2013)

Furry porn.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Furry porn.



Woah shit. That's pretty clever, man.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

NSFW as hell but


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Woah shit. That's pretty clever, man.



I can't comprehend the wit factor up in this johnski.



Gibby said:


> NSFW as hell but



Mileena would be soooo hot if it weren't for that maw. Well, she looks great in that mask. :I


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 23, 2013)

This stuff


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2013)

Now Saru will be serious. (NSFW, and I guess don't shit yourself.)

Also, I would greatly suggest researching a couple of creepypastas online as well as some horror movies on youtube and note for yourself what things give you the chills. It's a lot to do with how your brain responds to this information from the "scare". Sometimes they will respond in direct fear while others would just laugh at it. Why? I don't know myself. 

I done an article in high school about horror movies and I quote I remember was:"Between the mountains of safety and danger there is a valley of creepiness, where the limits of our trust and knowledge and security are blurred." - it's this unknown that causes most people to be uneasy. Sometimes other things can contribute, like maybe the how realistic something is to existence or how unreal it can be conversely. 

Also gonna point out that "Shock Factor" using gore etc. is often a cheap shot in creepy media; mainly in poor horror movies. For a genuinely creepy piece, I would refrain personally, but that's just my recommendation.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

Those were actually pretty cool. The Gardevoir pic is the most creative. I'd fave that. No joke.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, this thread may be meant to find something frightful, but to be perfectly honest, the comments posted here are giving me a serious case of the giggles.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish I had something to contribute, but my general common sense keeps me away from weird shit most of the time.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> NSFW as hell but



Bloody fuck. 
The worst part is that the art ain't half bad and it's animated smoothly. 
Serious time and effort went into this. This came from somebody's brain... Awful


----------



## Saga (Aug 25, 2013)

/an/
/gif/
/h/


----------



## Hewge (Aug 25, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Furries have made me numb to everything.
> 
> _*Everything.*_



I take this back. Parasite fetishes are pretty wack, yo.


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I wish I had something to contribute, but my general common sense keeps me away from weird shit most of the time.



Follow your muzzle, you will find buzzle.
Worst case scenario, you would be confuzzled.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 25, 2013)

I know everyone's going to hate me for this but I really don't like the Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles. I dont care how nostalgia they are, how much pizza they eat, or how cool their ninja moves are... Something just doesn't seem fitting when you try to humanize turtles.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

Carnau said:


> I know everyone's going to hate me for this but I really don't like the Teenage Mutant Ninja turtles. I dont care how nostalgia they are, how much pizza they eat, or how cool their ninja moves are... Something just doesn't seem fitting when you try to humanize turtles.



Apparently when I was, like, three or four, I was dead fukken terrified of Ninja Turtles. My Mom says I was, anyway, I have no memory of this to be honest, and don't feel that way now.


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 26, 2013)

I have to say scat. I've seen all of the worst the internet has to offer, but something about someone lovingly drawing shit squeezed out of a furry asshole bothers me on so many levels. On that note, unbirthing too. 

Most of the truly weird stuff like cockvore is so fucking bizarre that it crosses the disgusting line into hilarity...like a Jackass stunt or something.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> I have to say scat. I've seen all of the worst the internet has to offer, but something about someone lovingly drawing shit squeezed out of a furry asshole bothers me on so many levels. On that note, unbirthing too.
> 
> Most of the truly weird stuff like cockvore is so fucking bizarre that it crosses the disgusting line into hilarity...like a Jackass stunt or something.



Maybe we should have that Corona song play every time you log on to the main site.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2013)

The fact that Jim Sterling was mailed a Bad Dragon dildo. XD
The LAST person I was expecting to ever bring this shit up. lol

...

Feral dicks are fucking disgusting looking. 9-9


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 26, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> Most of the truly weird stuff like cockvore is so fucking bizarre that it crosses the disgusting line into hilarity...like a Jackass stunt or something.



I wish, so badly, that I could go back to the days when I thought cock vore meant eating someone's dick. Instead of knowing what it actually means.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2013)

Even after seeing cockvore it took me a while to figure out what exactly it was. 

Anyway I find the sonic character eyeballs creepy. Any eyeballs the fuse in the middle. 

Coincidentally the gene that controls facial structure separation/duplication is called SHH [the sonic hedgehog gene] and if there are problems with the genes controlling facial width rare mutants can be born with only one eye or with two faces. 

[search 'janus cats' to see what I'm talking about]


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 26, 2013)

Cockvore... I just browsed around, and it is so ridiculous that it's funny to me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Anyway I find the sonic character eyeballs creepy. Any eyeballs the fuse in the middle.



Yes, _thank you_!!

Sonic pisses me off, to be honest.

But I do hate that one huge eye.


----------



## Sar (Aug 27, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I wish, so badly, that I could go back to the days when I thought cock vore meant eating someone's dick. Instead of knowing what it actually means.


The days songs exist about it.


Fallowfox said:


> Anyway I find the sonic character eyeballs creepy. Any eyeballs the fuse in the middle.








Creepiness reduced.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


>



Oh my god.

I did not think Sonic could ever look weirder.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2013)

There was one where Sonic's eyes were irritated to redness but they actually were Kirby in a Sonic costume. lol
I want to go find it, but I saw it years ago.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> There was one where Sonic's eyes were irritated to redness but they actually were Kirby in a Sonic costume. lol
> I want to go find it, but I saw it years ago.



Is it this one?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't see this thread. Out of of everything I've saw Riho's avatar on here is the creepiest.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Aug 27, 2013)

eh, I think he looks better that way


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 27, 2013)

Best thread I've read in a longass time xD Loving' it! post MOAR, MOAR!!!!


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 27, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Is it this one?



Never gets old.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 27, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Is it this one?



I died.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Aug 28, 2013)

Machine said:


> What. The. *Fuck.*




That's what I said. My face just...slowly...morphed into an unrecognizable ball of WTF reading through this thread. Help.


----------

